# social meet



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone down to meet up for drinks at one of the populat hotel spots? (Beach Rotana, Meridien)

How about wednesday or thursday night. Let me know who is in and I will keep a list on this thread


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

guess this aint happening.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Abu Dhabi seems to be a funny bunch. Not sure if there is another more active forum or if people just end up moving to abu dhabi and going into slumber mode.


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope Abu Dhabi is fun! My employer wants me there, ultimately. I haven't moved from the US yet but I want to know what I am getting myself into.


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

stay home. HAHA. only reason to come here it to make some money


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

Really? Isn't it a little interesting? I'm just worried my dogs won't be happy in the summer. Is Abu Dhabi any cooler. Will they be stuck in doors?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

BostoGuy said:


> Really? Isn't it a little interesting? I'm just worried my dogs won't be happy in the summer. Is Abu Dhabi any cooler. Will they be stuck in doors?


Abu Dhabi is actually hotter than Dubai


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

Abu Dhabi is hotter? How is that possible? Where should I request to live in Abu Dhabi? Somewhere I can walk my dogs?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Abu Dhabi has less western specific areas. People do not tend to like dogs. You will not be able to walk them in public in too many areas. Suggest to get a villa with a yard.


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

I see! Thanks. Are there any dunes or reserve areas where I can walk my dogs?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can drive out to the desert and walk your dog. Some people take their dogs to the coast line further out and let them run and play. Just keep in mind if anyone is around, they may very well be very scared of dogs.


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

anything exciting going on tonight in the UAE in town?


----------

